# Public and Private Medical Colleges in Punjab and Number of Seats in Them.



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

*Public** Medical Colleges in Punjab


Established
Seats
Name
1975
300
Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore
2011
100
Ameer-ud-Din Medical College, Lahore
1977
200
Army Medical College, Rawalpindi
1948
300
Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore
2010
100
Gujranwala Medical College, Gujranwala
2007
100
Khawaja Muhammad Safdar Medical College, Sialkot
1860
300
King Edward Medical College, Lahore
1951
250
Nishtar Medical College, Multan
1973
250
Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad
1970
300
Quaid-e-Azam Medical College, Bahawalpur
1974
350
Rawalpindi Medical Collegem, Rawalpindi
2011
100
Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal
2007
100
Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha
2003
150
Services Institute of Medical Sciences, Lahore
2003
100
Shaikh Zayed Medical College, R. Y. Khan


**Private Medical Colleges in Punjab*

Established
Seats
Name
2009
100
Akhtar Saeed Medical and Dental College, Lahore
2011
100
Amna Inayat Medical College, Sheikhupura
2010
100
Avicenna Medical College, Lahore
2012
100
Aziz Fatima Medical and Dental College, Faisalabad
2011
100
Azra Naheed Medical College, Lahore
2008
100
Central Park Medical College, Lahore
2006
150
CMH Lahore Medical And Dental College, Lahore
2008
100
Continental Medical College, Lahore
2000
100
FMH College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore
2001
150
Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi
2011
100
Hashmat Medical and Dental College, Gujrat
2008
100
Independent Medical College, Faisalabad
2010
100
Islam Medical College, Sialkot
1996
100
Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi
1997
150
Lahore Medical and Dental College, Lahore
2008
100
Multan Medical and Dental College, Multan
2009
100
Nawaz Sharif Medical College, Gujrat
2012
100
Pak Red Crescent Medical and Dental College, Lahore
2010
100
Rashid Latif Medical College, Lahore
2009
100
Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al-Nahyan Medical and Dental College, Lahore
2010
100
Shalamar Medical and Dental College, Lahore
2008
100
Sharif Medical and Dental College, Lahore
2001
150
University College of Medicine and Dentistry, Lahore
2003
150
University Medical and Dental College, Faisalabad
2002
100
Wah Medical College, Attock


----------

